# NOKIA Cell Phone Dropped In Water



## kneed2know (Apr 10, 2006)

I accidently dropped my Nokia 6102b cell phone in the water, plucked it out immediately...BUT after drying it off as best I could, taking out the battery and the SIM card , applying some low intensity heat it seemed to come to life. I even used some Isopropyl Alcohol on the battery and SIM contacts.

I turned it on saw my contact list and actually made a call to my wive's cell phone. Then the strange things started to occur - the screen went Black with a white border, the contact names displayed again with a Black border, the display flashed and then went out altogether. With other Turn-On attempts it acts very weird, again sometimes it looks like it's going to work normally, then it goes in its screwy mode.

Any and all suggestions for hope of reviving this item will be greatly appreciated.

Kneed2know

P.S.
If we need a new battery or SIM card does anyone know the best place to get these.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I think you have done all that could be done ie disassembled the phone and dried it out. If it does not work now, I think it is time for a new phone.

You could let it dry for a day or two and try again however I doubt it will work any better than it does now.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Actually, I'd take the phone as far apart as you can without risking a one-way trip. Put it in an oven on LOW heat, 125-150F MAXIMUM, and bake it for a few hours. Obviously, you remove the SIM card and battery for this operation. The phone should suffer no ill effects up to 150F, and it'll bake the moisture out of the phone. I'd set the oven on 125F, in case it's not calibrated that well. 

This is as good as it's going to get, if it still doesn't work, see the previous post.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I have successfully revived a phone dropped into a vat of milk, by removal of the battery,disassembly, washing in clean hot water and drying. 

But the drying takes many days in a warm dry place, as the moisture gets trapped under the chips etc.

I like JohnWills approach as it would speed it up. Just do not be tempted to use the microwave oven!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

True, do NOT use a microwave oven! 

The technique I described is basically how we baked avionics equipment to remove moisture after manufacture. I've used it a number of times and rescued several laptops that were inundated, and a cell phone that took a beer bath. <don't ask, it wasn't mine>


----------



## Frank4d (Sep 10, 2006)

I fear it is already too late, but be sure to leave the battery out until it is completely dry.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

My kid washed his cell phone. We only found it after it was in the dryer  
I took it apart and let it sit in my garage for a day or so. It was the middle of summer so the temp reached about 120F with the doors all closed.

It is still working. I think the oven is a better idea since you do not have to wait for summer


----------



## kneed2know (Apr 10, 2006)

Thanks to all for trying to help.
I forgot to mention, the water had some orange juice in it......so probably made it sticky. It will come on but the display is not normal and I can call someone but cannot hear the prompt message......so is the speaker damaged or is that controlled by the sim card. I read a post that said that I could wash it in warm water.......anyone have any thoughts on this? I did goof and put the battery back in so possibly I have done something to the circuits........frustrating because I can call someone and it works but some of the other things don't seem to be working. Could it be that it is not fully dry yet or maybe the sim card was affected. 
Appreciate any suggestions. I may try the oven just wondered if there is something sticky if that would be a good thing to do. 
again, thanks to all for your help.
Kneed2know


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

I have washed 2 mobiles and tumbledryer them .. dead 

My son has dropped his in the toilet when he had done a big poop ( excuse me lol )
thought he would flush it as he didnt want to put his hands in and away it went ... 

I have ran over one mobile in my car DEAD and flat 

I have even dropped one off a bridge in a river and watched it sink to the botton glug glug
glug


I dont have one now


----------



## bdimag (Apr 8, 2001)

my storys not nearly as funny as what happened with backmirror's son... but I also dropped mine in the toilet (pre-business), snatched it with the quickness... left it off and upsidedown (open) for 2 days and after that it was fine.. a few buttons needed harder pressing, but thats it..


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

If you have other than plain water on the device, it's time to wash it NOW! Hot water to attempt to flush out the OK. Obviously, you want to remove the battery and SIM card and wash them separately.

As far as putting the battery back in, I'd just remove it and try the remedial measures. It's too late not to put it in.


----------

